
Parity Wallet Hacked. $105m ETH Stolen - alva
https://twitter.com/ParityTech/status/887747980719206401
======
jamespitts
The wallet was not hacked. This is a software vulnerability that affects one
of the contracts that the Parity wallet helps users create, the enhanced
multi-sig. Some helpful information about this issue:

\- The vulnerability is in Parity's "enhanced" multi-sig contract

\- This affects Parity 1.5 and later

\- Parity 1.5 was released on January 19, 2017 (have you created any multi-
sigs in Parity since then?)

\- The canonical multi-sig contract used in Mist / Ethereum Wallet does NOT
have this vulnerability

[https://blog.parity.io/security-alert-
high-2/](https://blog.parity.io/security-alert-high-2/)

~~~
jamespitts
Also, 0x1db is a community "white hat" sweep effort and not an attacker (See:
[https://etherscan.io/address/0x1dba1131000664b884a1ba2384641...](https://etherscan.io/address/0x1dba1131000664b884a1ba238464159892252d3a)
)

------
alva
Massive (seperate?) hack ongoing. 75 million USD so far

[https://etherscan.io/address/0x1dba1131000664b884a1ba2384641...](https://etherscan.io/address/0x1dba1131000664b884a1ba238464159892252d3a#tokentxns)

~~~
cslarson
That account is labeled MultisigExploit-WhiteHat so may be an attempt to
protect funds. Looks like a lot of ICOs may have used this multisig contract.

